# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سال تحصیلی که آنلاین گذشت ...تجارب ، پیشنهادات و راه حل ها !!!

## ژوپیتر

سلام به همه اونایی که مثل من کل امسال رو توی خونه گذروندن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (19): 
نمی دونم شما از امسال که درستون رو توی خونه ، و خودتون به تنهایی خوندین راضی بودین یانه 
ولی واسه من یه کابوس بودددددد
اول سال ( در واقع از شهریور!) که اصلا نمی تونستم این مدرسه آنلاین رو جدی بگیرم و میگفتم باو بیخیال خودم درس می خونم ولی یکم که گذشت دیدم ای  وای !! چقدر عقب موندم از معلمانی که روزی ۲ فصل درس می دادن !! و اینگونه شد که افتادم در هچل  :Yahoo (112): 
حالا امسال که یازدهم بودم ... هرطور بود گذشت.... اگه سال دیگه آنلاین شد چکار کنیم؟!! من حتی هنوز هم چندان به این وضعیت عادت نکردم .... لطفا اونایی که امسال براشون سال خوبی بوده و نتیجه گرفتن ، تجارب و پیشنهاد ها و راه حل هاشون رو بگن :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (8): 

من که چندتا تجربه کسب کردم که خدمتتون میگم من دیر به دردم خورد شاید به درد شما بخوره : 

1: شبیه سازی ، شبیه سازی و شبیه سازی !! بنظرم توی این شرایط دیوانه کننده مهم‌ترین کاری که باید انجام بدیم شبیه سازی محیط خونمون موقع آزمون هاست ! اینجوری نتیجه ای که از آزمون هامون می گیریم شباهت بیشتری به نتایجشون در شرایط حضوری خواهد داشت و ارزیابی بهتری از خودمون انجام می دیم  :Yahoo (5):  (مصاحبه یه رتبه برتری رو خونده بودم میگفت من موقع آزمون های غیر حضوری قلمچی ، لباس مدرسه می پوشم و حتی ماسک هم می زنم تا کلی شبیه سازی کنم برای خودم!)

2:  جدییییییییییییی گرفتن امتحانای غیرحضوری مدرسه و آزمون های آزمایشی (ولی در مورد آزمون های آزمایشی دقت کنید گول تراز رو نخورین چون حضوری نیست خیلیا تقلب می کنن ولی به درصدتون خیییلی اهمیت بدین ) راستی تحت هیچ شرایطی فریب وساوس(جمع وسوسه :Yahoo (76): ) شيطاني رو نخورین و تقلبی نکنین .

3: نظمممم :Yahoo (19):  چیزی که من احمق هیچ وقت نداشتم  :Yahoo (19):  واقعا توی مدرسه غیر حضوری حتی بیشتر از مدرسه حضوری به نظم نیازه . اونم توی این آشفته بازار  شاد ! مثلا با خودت میگی خب کلیپ و پی دی اف معلم رو دارم می تونم تا هفته آینده بخونمشون!!! ولی نههههه این کارو نکننن :Yahoo (13):  این یعنی اهمال کاری !!!  برنامه بریز قشششنگگگگ کار کن . 

4: بعد از تموم شدن تایم کلاس ، خداحافظ گوشی و تبلت ! دیگه یه جوری برو گم و گورشون کن که چشمت نخوره بهشون
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (114): 


مرسی که تاپیک رو خونیدن خواهش می کنم شما هم تجربه هاتون یا راه حل هاتون رو بگید تا استفاده کنیم.

----------


## haniye-mrty

موقع ما ارزومون بود پنج شنبه بیاد تعطیل بشیم ، حالا شما از تعطیلی غیر حضوری خسته شدین  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ژوپیتر

> یه تجربه مهم تو کلاسا شرکت نکنه 
> حاشیه اش از بازدهی اش بیشتره حداقل برای ما اینطوربوده


اول سال منم برنامم همین بوداااااا 
سر چندتا کلاس کلا شرکت نمی  کردم 
بعدش توی کارنامه یه نمراتی بهم دادن که اونقدر قشنگ بودن که قشنگ دو سه ساعتی تو شوک بودم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (23): 
اصولا اصلا حاضری نمی زدم فقط واسه امتحان می رفتم ولی آخرش لامروتا اون حاضری نزندنا رو واسم تاثیر دادننننن :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ژوپیتر

> موقع ما ارزومون بود پنج شنبه بیاد تعطیل بشیم ، حالا شما از تعطیلی غیر حضوری خسته شدین


دقیقا ما هم اوایل که حضوری بود همین آرزو رو داشتیم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76): 
بیشتر کلاس دهم حضوری بود و من اونقدر پنجشنبه هارو غیبت می کردم که دیگه دوستام در جواب شکایت معلمان که می گفتن فلانی چرا نمیاد مدرسه می گفتن پنجشنبه ها دیالیز دارههههه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

هی یادش بخیر چه دورانی بود :Yahoo (21):

----------

